# Size and Brand for a prong collar



## CindyM

I am interested in purchasing a prong collar for one of my dogs. I want to use the safest walking collar available to her, and from what I understand a prong is safer then a choke, martingale, or flat in the event of pulling.

When I was at obedience training with one of my foster dogs, the trainer suggested getting a size medium prong collar for him. She said anything larger would be cruel, which I never quite understood. I ended up buying a size medium, but having to buy a couple extra links to put in in order to fit him properly. He was approx 85 lbs. I am wondering if the trainer meant the width of the collar instead of the prong size, but I do not know.

My dog is 99 lbs and her neck is significantly bigger. According to the charts, I should buy a size X-Heavy, but I am concerned with a larger size prong being too uncomfortable for her. If anyone could add your expertise, I would appreciate it.

Also, in doing my research, most people say the Herm Sprenger collar is the best brand. I just wondered if anyone had any opinions on that. And, Has anyone tried the Triple Crown Collar?

I guess I should add, that she walks great, but if we are walking by a fenced yard, and a dog rushes the fence toward us, she will pull, which we constantly work on. Until this is corrected, I would like her to have the safest collar possible. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I personally get the smallest collar that will stay on my dogs. As in I do NOT get the huge ones with HUGE individual prongs. Much harder to fit, can either be too tight or too loose and that's with just a difference of a link. Also the more individual prongs, the more pinching so the better it works.

I only size up if my dog has extremely thick fur around their necks. Like a long coat or very plush, they can have quite a mane.

Here's 2 collars to compare and if I can, I prefer the smaller one










Here they are on Bretta, the upper one is the one I prefer with the smaller links:


----------



## CindyM

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Brighthorizondogs

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I personally get the smallest collar that will stay on my dogs. As in I do NOT get the huge ones with HUGE individual prongs. Much harder to fit, can either be too tight or too loose and that's with just a difference of a link. Also the more individual prongs, the more pinching so the better it works.
> 
> I only size up if my dog has extremely thick fur around their necks. Like a long coat or very plush, they can have quite a mane.
> 
> Here's 2 collars to compare and if I can, I prefer the smaller one
> 
> Here they are on Bretta, the upper one is the one I prefer with the smaller links:


If you look at the upper collar it is fitted and positioned properly. I recently adjusted a collar for someone and she kept saying it was too tight. I told her no it wasn't it is perfect, not too tight or so loose it slides down. I also personally prefer the smallest one, you can buy additional links if it needs to be longer. I hear herm sprenger is a really good brand. I have a quick release (not sure what brand) and I hate it with a passion. I have to put a slip on her for safety reasons as her prong has released itself quite a few times. Most people misuse prongs and don't know how to fit them. Any tool in the hands of someone that hasn't learned proper use can be dangerous, especially head collars. Most tools people think you slap on the dog and go on your merry way. You need to know how the tool works and safe use of it. Head collars should never be used on a line longer that 6ft. If the dog were to take off running their head would whip around when they got to the end. Result, the dog gets whiplash. Prongs can puncture skin if misused, a dog should never be allowed to pull on a prong. It is a pop-release tool as is most corrective tools like slips. Slips can collapse tracheas. In the hands of someone educated these are great tools (except the head collar IMO I have used one but don't very often). You just need to make sure you know how to use it and the do's and don't's


----------



## AbbyK9

In the photo of Bretta that MaggieRoseLee posted above, the prong collar that is sitting at the upper part of her neck is the one that is fitted correctly. That is how a prong collar should fit, around the upper part of the neck. (That also keeps it from interfering with a flag collar with the tags on ...)

I would not go by any "charts" that suggest which type of dog should wear which size of prong collar, as I've found most of them don't really make any sense. What is important is the thickness of your dog's fur and whether you can easily get spare links for the collar you choose.

I have not been able to use a "small" prong on Abby because her fur is very thick with that double coat she's got, but I can use the small one on my Malinois, Ronja, who doesn't have that thick plush coat. For Abby I use a Medium.

The reason you want to go with the smallest link size possible is that, the more links you have, the more prongs touch the dog's neck. And the more prongs touch the neck, the more even your correction will be and the less strength it requires.

Herm Sprenger makes excellent quality prong collars. I have not tried the other brand you mentioned, but if you look at some of the prongs sold at pet stores (Petsmart, for example, carries the "Top Paw" brand) you will see how some of their prongs aren't even rounded at the tips but flat, for example. They're just not nearly as good quality as the Herm Sprenger ones.


----------



## tintallie

I use a Herm Sprenger 2.25mm prong collar with additional prong links for my female's 15-16in neck.


----------



## CindyM

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I am going to order a medium HS today!


----------



## ba1614

CindyM said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I am going to order a medium HS today!


:thumbup:


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Herm Sprenger is a quality brand. I think you'll be happy with it. I got one after my dog broke and bent a "pet quality" prong collar. (It was made of cheap, thin wire. Herm Sprengers are not.)


----------



## DnP

tintallie said:


> I use a Herm Sprenger 2.25mm prong collar with additional prong links for my female's 15-16in neck.


Ditto for my 81 lb. boy. Just purchase the extra prongs to lengthen the collar. I had to use 2 extra prongs with the 2.25mm collar.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Hunther's Dad said:


> Herm Sprenger is a quality brand. I think you'll be happy with it. I got one after my dog broke and bent a "pet quality" prong collar. (It was made of cheap, thin wire. Herm Sprengers are not.)


I second this. Herm Sprenger collars are made in Germany and are the absolute best! I use the prong with the quick release feature - I have arthritis in my hands and this makes it easy for me to take it off.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## showshepherds4me

MaggieRoseLee
Thank you for the photo of the correct placement of a prong collar.


----------



## Josephine

I hope you all don't mind me asking where you got your prong collars? I too was thinking of purchasing one for Elsa (almost 4mo old) but the trainer at PetSmart kept saying "no, if you train her right you won't need one". She does ok with a regular collar but in walking she likes to walk ahead. I bought a nylon collar that slips on and is similar to the steel collars but I took that right off because I felt like it was choking her. I'm still undecided on whether I "need" one but would like to know where you all got yours (sorry if people have posted where elsewhere, so much info on here haha)


----------



## Anja1Blue

I get mine from Ray Allen because they are local and I can get it fast. However you can find them for less, just Google Herm Sprenger dog collars and you'll get a bunch of places where you can compare prices and get the best deal.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## tintallie

I usually purchase mine from dogsportgear.com because it's a Canadian company and I hate it when companies ship only by UPS and not postal.


----------



## Caledon

I've used dogsportgear.com and they are a very good company to buy from. Not the cheapest prices and their prices are quoted in U.S $'s. Shipping was reasonable and fairly fast if the item is in stock.


----------



## ZAYDA

I am surprised so many people use a prong collar. I have never even thought about getting one ever.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Josephine said:


> I hope you all don't mind me asking where you got your prong collars? I too was thinking of purchasing one for Elsa (almost 4mo old) but the trainer at PetSmart kept saying "no, if you train her right you won't need one". She does ok with a regular collar but in walking she likes to walk ahead. I bought a nylon collar that slips on and is similar to the steel collars but I took that right off because I felt like it was choking her. I'm still undecided on whether I "need" one but would like to know where you all got yours (sorry if people have posted where elsewhere, so much info on here haha)


I just wanted to clarify some things for you. A prong collar is a correction collar, not a no pull collar. For a 4 month old puppy, you should teach her what you want (loose leash walking), before you correct her for not doing it. At thing age you want to keep everything very positive and upbeat. Later on, when she is older and understands what is expected of her, that is when you can use the prong collar. For when you know she can walk on a loose leash and she will walk on a loose leash about 90% of the time. Then you can correct her with the collar to let her know she is not doing what you expect of her. If you are having a tough time getting her to walk nicely with you I know there are a ton of positive ideas on this board if you go to the tab titled search. A tool you can use to help you if you think you may need one, would be a no-pull harness, like the Sensation no-pull front clip harness.


----------



## lucasmom

Hear, Hear on Herm Sprenger. They are like power stearing for the GSD. I got mine at Leerburg, I think it was rather expensive but it is made in Germany and is all stainless steel, very high quality.


----------



## DnP

I agree with Kira 100%. I only opted for a prong collar when training Phoenix in a tight area with other dogs (the prong acts as a way to keep him focused on me, not the other dogs). It is a tool and only used when other tools do not work. For regular walks we are now using a nylon training collar because I still do some obedience work on our walks.

I will also agree with her on the no pull harness, though if you already have a harness, just clip into the ring at the chest. This will work just as effectively.


----------



## tintallie

Our trainer (who trains in Schutzhund and owns GSDs) was the one who suggested using the prong collar and I use it for corrections and to build drive. On my normal walks with Miya, she is usually on a loose leash walking mode using the prong, but if she was on a flat buckle collar she would be choking herself to walk ahead. She has also pulled me down stairs on the front porch or over ice and it is safer to walk in the winter with a prong than a flat buckle collar for me as I am under 5' tall...


----------



## Namara

Just wanting to double check something: small prong collars should work fine on dogs that don't have a plush or long coat, and mediums are best for the plush/long coats. Is that correct? (basically?)

I ordered a small with extra links for my 10 month old, who has the shorter coat but it's not the thinnest, and I'm still concerned that I should have gone for the medium. I could always return it for an exchange, but I'm not sure if I'll know whether or not to size up. Any tips on this???

Here's a pic of him to get a better idea of what kind of coat he has, if that helps any:


----------



## Brighthorizondogs

GSDSunshine said:


> I just wanted to clarify some things for you. A prong collar is a correction collar, not a no pull collar. For a 4 month old puppy, you should teach her what you want (loose leash walking), before you correct her for not doing it. At thing age you want to keep everything very positive and upbeat. Later on, when she is older and understands what is expected of her, that is when you can use the prong collar. For when you know she can walk on a loose leash and she will walk on a loose leash about 90% of the time. Then you can correct her with the collar to let her know she is not doing what you expect of her. If you are having a tough time getting her to walk nicely with you I know there are a ton of positive ideas on this board if you go to the tab titled search. A tool you can use to help you if you think you may need one, would be a no-pull harness, like the Sensation no-pull front clip harness.


 I agree, you should never use a prong on a puppy under 6 months old, preferably wait until they are 8-10 for unruly teenage phase. During the younger ages you are simply teaching what is expected. Correcting is usually for reminding the dog what is expected. When Sophie was a pup, although I do dislike them to a point, I used a gentle leader then a halti and finally an easy walk harness. She would actually behave sometimes if I took the halti out and held it in front of her but not put it on. She ended up needing correction as her behavior was getting a little out of hand and she was ignoring me if there wasn't a guaranteed treat. I started using the prong when she was almost 2 and it helped almost immediately. She has since matured much more and is very well behaved. So always remember, correction isn't good for teaching things from the beginning but is great for extinguishing unacceptable behaviors and maintaining commands. I also use praise when they offer the correct behavior after a correction. So they understand when they did the right thing instead of what they were corrected for.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I need some help, I am about to order a HS prong...(we have a cheapie now) and I am unsure about the size...is a 3mm to large? Jake is 11 months-83 pounds and growing. Suggestions please...I find the more I look the more confused I get..ie small, med, large...


----------



## jakeandrenee

I guess I should add that while he isn't a plush coat he has a lot of fur at his neck and has a big neck...


----------



## tintallie

I would go with the 3.25mm prong size and then order some extra links to add length if needed. Here are the available sizes: Sprenger Stainless Steel Prong Collar, Dog Training Collar, prong Collar : DogSport Gear (2.25mm, 3.25 and 4.00mm) (Not affiliated with dogsportgear, but I order from here because they are in Canada and it makes shipping easier for me!)


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't use prong collars anymore but I did for a previous dog, it was recommended by our trainer. The trainer told me that unless the dog has really thick neck fur (like a Malamute) or is a giant breed they always tell people to get the size small prongs (I guess it's 2.25mm?) You can buy extra prongs to make it fit the dog's neck.


----------



## HankGSD

I was looking at prong collars today at Pet Supplies Plus and was surprised to see that they had both the "Titan" ones and ones labeled "Sprenger" and "Herm Sprenger." I picked up one that said "Sprenger" but when I got it home the back of the tag said it was made for the same company that made the Titan I had lying around at home (Coastal products). However the Titan says made in Taiwan and the Sprenger says made in Germany.

Any thoughts?


----------



## GSD_Xander

jakeandrenee said:


> I need some help, I am about to order a HS prong...(we have a cheapie now) and I am unsure about the size...is a 3mm to large? Jake is 11 months-83 pounds and growing. Suggestions please...I find the more I look the more confused I get..ie small, med, large...


I just ordered a HS from Leerburg for Xander to try it out. Xander also has thick fur around his neck and my guess is as he matures it may get a little thicker. I ordered the large in stainless...after measuring his neck the small wouldn't have fit and I would've needed to order extra prongs. 

I hope it fits! 

Sounds like you have a big boy


----------



## GermanShepherdBella

tintallie said:


> I use a Herm Sprenger 2.25mm prong collar with additional prong links for my female's 15-16in neck.


How many additional links did you use for your dog?


----------



## David Winners

GermanShepherdBella said:


> How many additional links did you use for your dog?


This is a 10 year old thread and that user hasn't been on in 4 years.

I think it's usually 3-4. They come in 2 packs I believe.


----------



## Nscullin

You could also just buy 2 prongs instead of paying the extra for the links. Check out the prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

